# German Shepherd Handler in Ma



## Mannixthegsd (Sep 26, 2016)

Hi, I recently got a German Shepherd puppy named Mannix. He is very well tempered with a great blood line, his father and grandfather where champions. I am really interested in showing him but I need a little help. I was wondering if there is anyone in MA who is willing to work with Mannix and I (paid). I just need some help training him, and basically some one to show me the ropes of the dog showing world! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

is he German or America? Are you going to show in SV or AKC?


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

And is he on full registration? Was he sold as a show prospect?


----------



## Mannixthegsd (Sep 26, 2016)

He is all set on registration, and yes he was sold to me as a pet as well as a show dog. He left it up to me what i want to do.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Look for a kennel club near you. Most hold conformation classes. Ask them to help you. You might want to consider having someone evaluate him as to if he is show quality. Most breeders don't let show puppies go to pet or show homes, they only sell them to show homes on contracts. If the evaluator feels he's not show quality, then there's always obedience, rally or agility to just name some of the things you could do together. Showing a dog yourself is expensive, adding in a handler gets very expensive, you'll want to make sure he is the quality that can win in a show ring. He's a very handsome puppy!


----------

